# Ashfield Police Chief to Retire



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Police Chief to Retire
ASHFIELD, MASSACHUSETTS (AP) - Embattled Ashfield Police Chief Kenneth Heim will retire early in an agreement reached with town officials. The town's select board voted in closed session to offer a retirement deal to Heim through the county retirement system. The deal, to which Heim has agreed, requires the town to appropriate an undisclosed sum needed to bring up the annuity portion. Heim has been on medical leave since March Fourth and many in town have called for his ouster.


----------

